# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  چگونگی اجرای کد در زبان C++‎‎

## hosseinmasterx

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز.
من یه برنامه نوشم که 2 عدد رو جمع کنه و در خروجی نمایش بده.
اما نمیدونم که چرا  به #includ ها ایراد میگیره و میگه که فایل های #include رو پیدا نمیکنه.
لطفا راهنمایی کنید که چطور باید این مشکل رو رفع کنم.
با تشکر از راهنمایی دوستان

----------


## linux

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز.
> من یه برنامه نوشم که 2 عدد رو جمع کنه و در خروجی نمایش بده.
> اما نمیدونم که چرا  به #includ ها ایراد میگیره و میگه که فایل های #include رو پیدا نمیکنه.
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید که چطور باید این مشکل رو رفع کنم.
> با تشکر از راهنمایی دوستان


تو پست‌های موجود در بخش برنامه نویسی سی مطالعه کنی پیدا می کنی

----------


## SaeedA4

سلام منم سوال شبیه اینو دارم من وقتی کد اجرا میکنم پنچره داس لحظه ای میاد میره چطور میشه تنظیم کرد که خودم دستی بزنم بره؟

----------


## Alfred188

> سلام منم سوال شبیه اینو دارم من وقتی کد اجرا میکنم پنچره داس لحظه ای میاد میره چطور میشه تنظیم کرد که خودم دستی بزنم بره؟


 سلام، این سوالتون که شبیه اون یکی نیست!
در آخر کدتون اینو وارد کنید
Console.Readline();
اینطوری منتظر می مونه تا شما enter بزنید

----------


## SaeedA4

> سلام، این سوالتون که شبیه اون یکی نیست!
> در آخر کدتون اینو وارد کنید
> Console.Readline();
> اینطوری منتظر می مونه تا شما enter بزنید


اینو در borland زدم جواب نداد

راستی منظور منم عنوان تاپیک بود"چگونگی اجرای کد در زبان C++‎‎" .

----------


## amin4d

فک کنم باید دستور getch(); رو قبل از آخرین } کد بذاری تا پنجره اجرای برنامه رو نبنده سریع.

----------


## GENERAL IRAJ

سلام به همه ی دوستان عزیز ، برای اینکه برنامه را مشاهده کنید و پنجره بسته نشه چند تا راه وجود داره :
1 - ابتدا هدر فایل conio را اینکلود کنی  و در انتهای برنامه (مثلاً درست قبل از return 0 )دستور getch() را وارد کتی ، با این کار برنامه منتظر می مونه تا شما کاراکتری را وارد کنی ، مثل کد زیر:

#include <conio>
int main()
{
 کدهای برنامه شما;
getch();
return 0;
}

2- هدر فایل stdlib را اینکلود کنی  و در انتها قبل از return 0 دستور زیر را وارد کنی:

#include <stdlib>
int main()
{
 کدهای برنامه شما
system("PAUSE");
return 0;
}

----------


## omidshaman

این از اون سوالاییه که ماهی 2-3 بار پرسیده میشه!
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...77#post1639077

----------


## sourcecode

> اینو در borland زدم جواب نداد
> 
> راستی منظور منم عنوان تاپیک بود&quot;چگونگی اجرای کد در زبان C++‎‎‎&quot; .


با عرض سلام به دوست عزیز  میتونید از دستور برای بسته نشدن خودکار کنسول استفاده کنید  cin.get();

----------

